# Katastrophen in Japan



## zotos (12 März 2011)

Da ich noch keinen Thread zum Thema gefunden habe eröffne ich einen.


Die Lage imm Atomkraftwerk Fukushima eskaliert wahrscheinlich. Zumindest schreiben das die Medien. Ich bin dafür das die Kommision die sich für eine Laufzeitverlängerung der Atomkraftwerke in Deutschland ausgesprochen und umgesetzt hat (Merkel, Rüttgers und Co.) sofort dort hin fliegen und sich mal einen Eindruck von der Lage vor Ort machen.


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (12 März 2011)

Vor allem zeigt dieses Erdbeben eines mal wieder ganz deutlich:

Die Folgen eines durch Naturgewalten ausgelösten Ereignisses lassen sich weder vorhersehen noch die notwendigen Sicherheitsmassnahmen kalkulieren. Selbst die in Japan besonders Erdbebensicher geplanten und gebauten Gebäude sind nicht sicher genug um eine Gefährdung von Menschen und Umwelt zu gewährleisten.


Wie es um die Sicherheit deutscher KKW und die Zuverlässigkeit der Betreiber bestellt ist zeigen die Vorfälle die sich seit 2007 in Krümmel - direkt vor den Toren Hamburgs gelegen - ereignet haben. [siehe Wikipedia]


----------



## IBFS (12 März 2011)

Ein AKW hat keine NOTAUS-Schalter. Aber wenn das nicht einmal
unsere Bundesphysikertussi verstehen will, dann braucht man nicht
mehr zu wundern, wenn die restlichen Mitläufer nur Wegläufer sind.

Frank


----------



## Matze001 (12 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ein AKW hat keine NOTAUS-Schalter. Aber wenn das nicht einmal
> unsere Bundesphysikertussi verstehen will, dann braucht man nicht
> mehr zu wundern, wenn die restlichen Mitläufer nur Wegläufer sind.
> 
> Frank



Und nun ist das eingetreten was viele schon lange geahnt haben. 
Es hat heftig geknallt. Nun schauen wir mal was die Folgen sind... sicher keine Guten!


----------



## Tommi (12 März 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Da ich noch keinen Thread zum Thema gefunden habe eröffne ich einen.


 
Danke dafür!

ich bewundere die ausgeklügelte Sicherheitstechnik in Atomkraftwerken.
Da gibt es bestimmt ne Menge Ingenieure, Techniker etc., die einen
richtig guten Job machen.
Aber im Endeffekt können wir die schweren Störungen nicht beherrschen. 
Gerade weil ein NOT-HALT nichts hilft. Man braucht Energie zum Beherrschen der Störung.

Im Maschinenbau müssen wir die CCF (common caused failures), also
"Fehler gemeinsamer Ursache" im Rahmen der CE-Kennzeichnung bewerten.

In Atomkraftwerken hat man zwar mehrere Notstromaggregate, aber die stehen in diesem Fall alle in einem Erdbebengebiet, also "common caused failure". 

Von den anderen Schwierigkeiten in einem solchen Fall ganz zu schweigen.

Zu einem Ausstieg aus der Kernenergie gab es für mich allein aus diesen Gründen schon vorher keine Alternative. Und dieses Ereignis bestätigt das (leider) mal wieder in beeindruckenster Weise.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## online (12 März 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das die Kommision die sich für eine Laufzeitverlängerung der Atomkraftwerke in Deutschland ausgesprochen und umgesetzt hat (Merkel, Rüttgers und Co.) sofort dort hin fliegen und sich mal einen Eindruck von der Lage vor Ort machen.


 
Und am besten nehmen die noch die gierigen Manager von eon, RWE,... die sich auch noch die Summe, für das Einbinden weiterer Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, haben deckeln lassen.


----------



## eYe (12 März 2011)

Zum Glück gibt es ja den Biostrom 
Und ich bin mir sicher ihr alle zahlt gerne etwas mehr für das grüne Gewissen *ROFL*


----------



## jabba (12 März 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Danke dafür!
> 
> ich bewundere die ausgeklügelte Sicherheitstechnik in Atomkraftwerken.



Die kenne ich, während dem Studim habe ich bei einer Firma für Sicherheitstechnik gearbeitet. Da mußte ich eine bestimmte Schaltung für Sicherheitsverriegelung von Schutztüren nachbauen.
Alles wurde dreifach abgesichert, beim zusammenbau ist mir aber aufgefallen, das der Ausfall einer bestimmten Diode das ganze stillgelegt hätte .
Naja, hab 500DM für den Verbesserungsvorschlag bekommen.
Die Schaltung war durch das Kraftwerk vorgegeben und vom TÜV abgenommen worden.


----------



## Tommi (12 März 2011)

eYe schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es ja den Biostrom
> Und ich bin mir sicher ihr alle zahlt gerne etwas mehr für das grüne Gewissen *ROFL*


 
ich glaube, der hier *ROFL*hat hier zur Zeit nichts zu suchen...:sad:


----------



## Ralle (12 März 2011)

eYe schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es ja den Biostrom
> Und ich bin mir sicher ihr alle zahlt gerne etwas mehr für das grüne Gewissen *ROFL*



Bin mir nicht sicher, ob uns der Atomstrom nicht wesentlich teurer zu stehen kommt, denn viele Kosten tragen ja der Bund, also wir und natürlich die Kunden, also auch wir. Und jede Wette, eine genaue Endkostenrechnung ist nicht unbedingt gewünscht.

PS: Mein Motto bei Steuerungen ist immer, was nur irgendwie schief gehen kann, wird irgendwann auch einmal schief gehen. Deshalb versuche ich, viele Dinge vorherzusehen und auszuschließen. Aus meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen heraus steht eines fest, die Steuerung für ein Atomkraftwerk würde ich niemals programmieren. Ich bewundere die Leute, die das tun nicht für ihr Können, sondern vielmehr für ihren Mut .... oder wie immer man des nenne sollte. Atomkraftwerke sind in der Tat gefährlich, das wissen wir ja und trotz immer besserer Technik, wird es nicht ungefährlicher.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2011)

Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, warum nicht viel mehr Geld in alternativen 
gesteckt werden. Damit meine ich wirkliche Alternativen, wenn ich mir zb
Biogas anschaue, würde ich als wirklich wirtschaftlicher finden wenn die 
Bauern einen von den großen Schleppern nutzen würden und mit der Zapf-
Welle direk den Generator anzutreiben. So würden wenigstens nicht die 
Straße vor meine Tür kurz und klein gefahren und ich bin mir sicher das es
effizienter wäre. Alleine wenn die den Mais häckseln schluckt nur der Häcksler 
Über 1000 Liter Diesel am Tag, für eine Anlage bei mir in der Nachbarschaft 
sind die 14 Tage am häckseln. 

Mich würde mal intressieren was es kostet ein Kernkraftwerk zu bauen, zu
betreiben und später zu entsorgen. Wieviel von den kosten bleibt später am
Betreiber hängen und wieviel muss noch von Steuermitteln bezahlt werden. 


Eins ist klar haben wir kein Strom mehr sind wir als Programmierer bald 
Arbeitslos.


----------



## marlob (12 März 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Lage imm Atomkraftwerk Fukushima eskaliert wahrscheinlich. Zumindest schreiben das die Medien. ...


Jetzt ist es passiert und das Ding ist explodiert
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12720219


----------



## Tommi (12 März 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> die Steuerung für ein Atomkraftwerk würde ich niemals programmieren.


 
ich glaube, die Software hat da perfekt funktioniert. Die Notstrom-
aggregate haben das Signal START bekommen. Nützt nur nichts,
wenn die redundant diversitären CPUen alle mechanisch kaputt sind,
oder die Wellen aller Generatoren verbogen sind oder was auch immer...


----------



## JesperMP (12 März 2011)

Sei doch ruhig Leuts.

Der Reaktor ist nicht explodiert. Die eksplosion war aussen von Reaktor und Schutzumhüllung.
Es wird nicht wie bei Tschernobyl. Es wird wie Three-mile Island. Also schlimm, aber kein Mega-Katastrophe.


----------



## winnman (12 März 2011)

dann erklär mir bitte mal warum die "Aussenhülle" explodieren soll?

ich vermute eher, dass die Brennstäbe trocken gefallen sind und der entstehende Dampfdruck vor freigeben in die Atmosphäre zur Explosion des Reaktors geführt hat, die dadurch entstehende Druckwelle hat wohl dann auch die Aussenhülle gesprengt.

Wenn die das Meerwasser da reinpumpen wollen, dann ist das wohl die letzte Angstreaktion, die Kernschmelze wird dadurch wohl nicht mehr zu stoppen sein.

Das ist eine Analyse die auf den gesehenen und leider mangelnden Informationen Beruht, als eine reine Spekulation.


----------



## Safety (12 März 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Sei doch ruhig Leuts.
> 
> Der Reaktor ist nicht explodiert. Die eksplosion war aussen von Reaktor und Schutzumhüllung.
> Es wird nicht wie bei Tschernobyl. Es wird wie Three-mile Island. Also schlimm, aber kein Mega-Katastrophe.


 
Hallo,
 ich glaube so was kann man nur schreiben wenn man denkt es ist weit weg und man nicht direkt betroffen ist. 
Dabei ist alles so nah, z.B. *Atommüll-Lager Asse. *


----------



## JesperMP (12 März 2011)

Die control rods sind eingefahren.
Aber Kühlung fehlt weil das eksterne Kühlsystem von die Tsunami beschädigt geworden ist.
Ohne Kühlung entsteht es ein Gefahr das ekstremes Dampdruck der Reaktor oder der Containment beshädigt. Auf diessen Grund entlüften sie der Reaktor.

Die Eksplosion die man gesehen hat ist aussen von die Reaktor und der Containment. Man weis nicht mit sicherheit woher die eksplosion entstehen konnte. Sie haben jetzt offiziel gemeldet das der Reaktor und Containment noch unbeschädigt sind.

Also, es sieht aus wie Three-mile Island. Das ist Schlimm, aber der Satz "das Ding ist explodiert" (Ding = Reaktor ?) ist Falsch. So wieso auch "Dabei ist alles so nah, z.B. Atommüll-Lager Asse."


----------



## marlob (12 März 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ...
> Also, es sieht aus wie Three-mile Island. Das ist Schlimm, aber der Satz "das Ding ist explodiert" (Ding = Reaktor ?) ist Falsch. So wieso auch "Dabei ist alles so nah, z.B. Atommüll-Lager Asse."


Von Reaktor hatte ich nicht gesprochen und auch einen Link mitgeliefert wo man sich weiter informieren kann. Und das es eine Explosion gegeben hat ist ja wohl Tatsache.
Genaue Informationen was passiert ist, wird man vorerst doch nicht bekommen. Da ist man leider auf die Informationspolitik der Japaner angewiesen.


----------



## Safety (12 März 2011)

Hallo Jasper,
was wollte ich damit sagen?
Ich beschäftige mich mit Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten,
Bei der Atomkraft ist nicht einmal das Problem des Restmülls gelöst und denken wir wirklich dass die Atomkraftwerke sicher sind*? Da kann ich nur lachen die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr gering, aber vorhanden und wie wir immer wieder sehen können auch real! *

*Es gibt mittlerweile so viele tickende Zeitbomben, eine wird auch in Deiner nähe sein.*


----------



## JesperMP (12 März 2011)

Ob das von Atomenkraftwerke entstehende Atommüll gefährlich ist, das ist eine separaten Diskussion.
Darüber habe ich euch eine Meinung, aber sehe kein Grund es ein diesen Thread zu erwähnen.


----------



## Tommi (12 März 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Sie haben jetzt offiziel gemeldet das der Reaktor und Containment noch unbeschädigt sind.


 
Hallo Jesper,

bei uns sagt man: "Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang"

frei übersetzt: "I hope, you're right"

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (12 März 2011)

Hallo Jesper,
warum hier auch Atommüll dazu gehört?
Weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch ist das dieses Atomkraftwerk in Japan bald dazu gehören wird. Aber nicht nur der Inhalt sonder alles was da steht.


----------



## bike (12 März 2011)

In Japan hat ein Naturereignis viele Menschen getötet, viele verletzt, viele Existenzen zerstört und wir polemisieren?

Das Leben endet nun einmal tödlich, das ist Fakt.
Immer nach Fehlern bei anderen zu suchen ist inzwischen Mode geworden.


Welche alternative gibt es?
Photovoltaik? Ich habe einmal gerechnet und dann nach der Energiebilanz  dieser Technik bei einer Veranstaltung gefragt. Komisch, dass es keine  zuverlässigen belastbaren Zahlen gibt.
Wenn mir heute einer garantiert, dass der Umrichter die vorhergesagten  20 Jahre funktioniert und dies garantiert, schwenke ich um.
Wind? Wenn ich Zeit und Muse habe für eine Märchenstunde, dann höre ich es mir an. Aber nur wenn ich Ohrenschützer wegen der Rotorgeräusche bekommen.

Diese "regenerativen Energiequellen sind doch nur in Deutschland so  populär. Warum? Weil die Industrie darauf abgefahren ist und nun mit  Arbeitsplätzen geworben wird.

Was hilft das wenn es keiner mehr bezahlen kann oder will?

@Ralle Mut? Ich würde sagen diese Leute machen einen guten Job und versuchen jede Möglichkeit in Betracht zu ziehen. 
Doch im Hellen können wir fast alle sehen, doch Hellsehen? 


bike


P.S: ich warte zunächst wie JesperMP zunächst ab und dann urteile bzw beurteile ich.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 März 2011)

Was mich an der Atomkraft in D am meisten nervt ist das die Betreiber der Politik (bzw. der aktuellen Regierung) sagen oder besser diktieren was zu tun und zu lassen ist. 

Ich frage mich wirklich wo der Strom herkommen soll wenn Atomkraftwerke und Kohle-Oel-Gaskraftwerke abgeschaltet werden.

Durch Wind und Licht ? Das glaubt ihr alle selber nicht. Wir werden Strom importieren und teuer bezahlen. Dafür werden unsere Nachbarn auch noch das ein oder andere Atomkraftwerk bauen und sich über uns deutsche mal wieder kaputtlachen.


----------



## Tommi (12 März 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wirklich wo der Strom herkommen soll wenn Atomkraftwerke und Kohle-Oel-Gaskraftwerke abgeschaltet werden.


 
Es ist klar, wir wollen alle Wohlstand, wir wollen über Internet kommunizieren, im Notfall operiert werden, etc. Da schließe ich mich selbst nicht aus.
Außerdem brauchen wir Grundlastkraftwerke, das ist auch klar.

Ausstieg aus der Kernenergie kann kein nationaler Alleingang sein,
dazu haben unsere Nachbarn viel zu viele AKW's.

Wir werden das sowieso nicht mehr erleben. Aber es muss doch mal
angefangen werden und warum nicht in Deutschland. 
Die Alternative ist mit dem Restrisiko leben und alle paar Jahre
solche Kracher, bis es mal hier passiert.

Wenn ich eine Patentlösung hätte, würde ich sie kundtun.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## IBN-Service (12 März 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Da ich noch keinen Thread zum Thema gefunden habe eröffne ich einen.
> 
> 
> Die Lage imm Atomkraftwerk Fukushima eskaliert wahrscheinlich. Zumindest schreiben das die Medien. Ich bin dafür das die Kommision die sich für eine Laufzeitverlängerung der Atomkraftwerke in Deutschland ausgesprochen und umgesetzt hat (Merkel, Rüttgers und Co.) sofort dort hin fliegen und sich mal einen Eindruck von der Lage vor Ort machen.




Diesen sinnvollen Vorschlag unterstütze ich ausdrücklich.

Gleichzeitig sollte man auch die Herren Trettin und Schröder (wg. mir mit Gattin...)
mal nach Afghanistan entsenden, damit diese Politiker / Rentner mal die Rot/Grüne Friedenspolitik näher betrachten können.


----------



## bike (12 März 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Wir werden das sowieso nicht mehr erleben. Aber es muss doch mal
> angefangen werden und warum nicht in Deutschland.
> Die Alternative ist mit dem Restrisiko leben und alle paar Jahre
> solche Kracher, bis es mal hier passiert.



Der Reaktor wurde nicht vom Erdbeben beschädigt, sondern vom Tsunami.
Die Notstromdiesel sind abgesoffen. 
Gundremmingen oder Landshut sind vom Tsunami der Isar bzw der Donau bedroht.
Wenn ich jetzt eine AKW nicht erwähne, ist das keine Absicht, es sollen nur Beispiele aus meiner Umgebung die ich kenne  sein.

Bis vor einiger Zeit dachte ich Techniker, also Leute, die mit Technik zu tun haben, entscheiden nicht emotional sondern rational.

Wieder etwas dazu gelernt


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Gundremmingen oder Landshut sind vom Tsunami der Isar bzw der Donau bedroht.
> 
> bike


 
Das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst , oder ?


----------



## zotos (12 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> In Japan hat ein Naturereignis viele Menschen getötet, viele verletzt, viele Existenzen zerstört und wir polemisieren?
> 
> Das Leben endet nun einmal tödlich, das ist Fakt.
> Immer nach Fehlern bei anderen zu suchen ist inzwischen Mode geworden.
> ...



Ah flache und hohle Sprüche sind besser als zu polemisieren.
Du bist echt ein spitzen Fahrrad.




bike schrieb:


> ...
> Welche alternative gibt es?
> ...


Die Alternativen (Mehrzahl!) müssen entwickelt bzw. weiterentwickelt werden. Aber wer soll das machen? Die Konzerne die heute ihr Geld mit dem Atomstrom verdienen. Nun ist die Wirtschaftskultur zur Zeit einfach nicht auf langfristige Investitionen eingestellt. Darum mussten die Atomkraftwerke ja auch vom Staat finanziert werden. Auch die Endlagerung muss der Staat übernehmen damit wollen die Konzerne nichts am Hut haben... halt doch da kassieren die gleichen Konzerne noch mal ordentlich ab.
Also muss man EON, RWE, Vattenfall und Co. klar machen das sie in Deutschland nur dann weiterhin Geld verdienen können wenn sie konkurrenzfähige alternativen zur Atomkraft entwickeln. Mein persönlicher Tipp ist das es deutlich dezentraler werden wird.



bike schrieb:


> ...
> P.S: ich warte zunächst wie JesperMP zunächst ab und dann urteile bzw beurteile ich.


Ja abwarten und Tee trinken. Zum Glück gibt es auch einige Menschen (THW, Rotes Kreuz, usw.) die schon unterwegs sind um zu helfen. Da habe ich echten Respekt. Die setzen sich in Flugzeug und fliegen dahin und halten keine hohlen Lobesreden auf die Atomenergie.


----------



## bike (12 März 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Ja abwarten und Tee trinken. Zum Glück gibt es auch einige Menschen (THW, Rotes Kreuz, usw.) die schon unterwegs sind um zu helfen. Da habe ich echten Respekt. Die setzen sich in Flugzeug und fliegen dahin und halten keine hohlen Lobesreden auf die Atomenergie.




Deine Sprüche sind besser, ich weiß, doch komme ich an dein Intellekt nicht heran. 

Seit 40 Jahren bin ich beim BRK und habe nicht nur gelernt zu helfen, sondern ich tue es auch.


bike


P.S: ich bin nicht für die Atomenergie, doch ich kann rechnen.


----------



## IBN-Service (12 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> 
> P.S: ich bin nicht für die Atomenergie, doch ich kann rechnen.




Entschuldige meinen Sarkasums, bike,
aber wieviel kWh sind denn ein Menschenleben oder 100 leukemiekranke Kinder wert?


----------



## zotos (12 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Der Reaktor wurde nicht vom Erdbeben beschädigt, sondern vom Tsunami.
> Die Notstromdiesel sind abgesoffen.
> Gundremmingen oder Landshut sind vom Tsunami der Isar bzw der Donau bedroht.
> Wenn ich jetzt eine AKW nicht erwähne, ist das keine Absicht, es sollen nur Beispiele aus meiner Umgebung die ich kenne  sein.
> ...


Seit dem 11 September 2001 sehe ich die Atomkraftwerke als potentielle Ziele für Terroranschläge. Da braucht es keinen Tsunamie, selbst in unser schwarzer Umweltminister hat diese Bedenken geäußert.


----------



## jackjones (12 März 2011)

Vlt. sollte man das wieder auf technische Eben runterstufen, und hier keine grundsätzlichen Dinge in Frage stellen, oder bestreiten...


Ich verstehe nicht, warum die Diesel-Aggregate nicht etwas höher montiert wurden.
Das Gebäude wurde mechanisch ja nicht beschädigt, vor der Explosion.

Bei der Explosion handelt es sich m.E. um Knallgas, entweder im Kühlkreislauf oder im Containment. Allerdings tritt bei beschädigtem Kühlkreislauf eines Siedewasserreaktors immer Radioaktivität aus! Normalerweise ins Containment, in diesem Fall nach aussen....


----------



## bike (12 März 2011)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Entschuldige meinen Sarkasums, bike,
> aber wieviel kWh sind denn ein Menschenleben oder 100 leukemiekranke Kinder wert?



[Erklaerung start]Da hast du bestimmt recht.
Kein Leben kann in kW aufgerechnet werden.
Aber es wird aber bei allem nur geschätzt. Wer weiß es? 
Statistiken sind immer so wie es der Auftraggeber will.
Fakten würden helfen.[Erklaerung Ende]

Für mich geht es eigentlich nur darum, welche Alternative haben wir?
Wir, als Techniker sind gefordert, Energie einzusparen.
Doch wenn wir einen Auftrag nur bekommen, weil wir die billigsten aber auch uneffektivsten Komponenten verwenden, wer sagt da ab?

Darum geht es nach meiner Meinung


bike


----------



## JesperMP (12 März 2011)

Es scheint, die Japaner fangen an das Problem unter Kontrolle zu bekommen.

Es ist auch festgestellt das der Eksplosion war definitiv ausserhalb von Reaktor und Containment-Halle. Nach der Eksplosion konnte kein Steigerung in Radioaktivität gemessen werden. Nach die Entlüftung von das Überdruck in Reaktor konnte eine Steigerung gemessen werden, was zu erwarten war.

Und als Perspektive (aus the Guardian's website): 


> 4.28pm: The incident at the Fukushima No 1 nuclear plant is less serious than both the Three Mile Island accident in 1979 and the 1986 Chernobyl nuclear disaster, according to Japan's nuclear safety agency.
> 
> An official at the agency said it has given the incident a rating of 4 on the International Nuclear and Radiological Event Scale (INES), which equates to an accident with local consequences. Three Mile Island was rated 5 while Chernobyl received the highest rating of 7, he added.


Wenn man daran denkt das es war einer von die schlectesten Erdbeben aller Zeiten gefolgt von einer Tsunami, und das Atomenkraftwerk ist von die 70'er Jahren, ist es nicht schlecht gegangen.

In die andere Diskussion teile ich nicht mit.


----------



## jackjones (12 März 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es scheint, die Japaner fangen an das Problem unter Kontrolle zu bekommen.
> 
> Es ist auch festgestellt das der Eksplosion war definitiv ausserhalb von Reaktor und Containment-Halle. Nach der Eksplosion konnte kein Steigerung in Radioaktivität gemessen werden. Nach die Entlüftung von das Überdruck in Reaktor konnte eine Steigerung gemessen werden, was zu erwarten war.
> 
> ...


 

Sind die Turbinen im Containment? Nein? Die Dampfleitungen müssen demnach aus dem Containment hinaus geführt werden! Es gibt nur einen Dampfkreislauf, keinen zweiten bei diesem Reaktortyp! 

Und was ich da sehe, nacktes stahlgerüst... lässt nichts gutes erahnen! Seht das mal realistisch! 
Die Japaner wollen nur, das keine Panik ausbricht!


----------



## bike (12 März 2011)

jackjones schrieb:


> Sind die Turbinen im Containment? Nein? Die Dampfleitungen müssen demnach aus dem Containment hinaus geführt werden! Es gibt nur einen Dampfkreislauf, keinen zweiten bei diesem Reaktortyp!
> 
> Und was ich da sehe, nacktes stahlgerüst... lässt nichts gutes erahnen! Seht das mal realistisch!
> Die Japaner wollen nur, das keine Panik ausbricht!



Gut, dass du eine perfekte Ferndiagnose machen kannst.
Genies sind eben so.

Andere wollen zuerst genaueres wissen, bevor ge- und beurteilt wird.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Gut, dass du eine perfekte Ferndiagnose machen kannst.
> Genies sind eben so.
> 
> Andere wollen zuerst genaueres wissen, bevor ge- und beurteilt wird.
> ...



Sag mal Bike, warum spielst du das so runter, da ist nicht mal gerade ein Sack Reis umgefallen. 

Wie wollen die das Ding wieder in den griff bekommen, da ist mit Sicherheit die
ganze Infrastruktur hin, wie will Mann das Ding runterkühlen. Seit Tschenobyl
finden sich nur noch sehr wenig Leute, die bewaffnet mit einer Bleischürze,
Mundschutz und einer Schaufel versuchen ein Inferno zu stoppen.


----------



## marlob (12 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Gut, dass du eine perfekte Ferndiagnose machen kannst.
> Genies sind eben so.
> 
> Andere wollen zuerst genaueres wissen, bevor ge- und beurteilt wird.
> ...


Was hat denn


jackjones schrieb:


> ..
> Und was ich da sehe, nacktes stahlgerüst... lässt nichts gutes erahnen! Seht das mal realistisch!
> ...


mit einer perfekten Ferndiagnose zu tun
Es ist doch normal das man nichts gutes erahnt wenn man das sieht.

P.S.
Wenn es um andere Themen hier im Forum geht bist du doch auch nicht zimperlich damit deine Meinung kund zu tun ohne vorher genaueres zu wissen.


----------



## bike (12 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Sag mal Bike, warum spielst du  das so runter, da ist nicht mal gerade ein Sack Reis umgefallen.




Stimmt, es hat eine Katastrophe stattgefunden.
Aber wird es besser, wenn hier wahllos ins Blaue Diagnosen erstellt werden?
Es gibt zum Beispiel die These, dass das Gebäude bewusst gesprengt wurde  um den Überdruck abzubauen und eine Kernschmelze zu vermeiden. Sagt zumindest CNN gerade.
Es gibt eben leider zu wenige belastbare Informationen. 

Da kommt mir leider so vor wie die "klugen" Aussagen von Herrn Tretihn.




marlob schrieb:


> P.S.
> Wenn es um andere Themen hier im Forum geht bist du doch auch nicht zimperlich damit deine Meinung kund zu tun ohne vorher genaueres zu wissen.



Wenn du das so siehst, okay.
Doch du kannst sicher sein, dass ich sehr genau lese und versuche zu verstehen, bevor ich schreibe. 


bike


----------



## marlob (12 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Stimmt, es hat eine Katastrophe stattgefunden.
> Aber wird es besser, wenn hier wahllos ins Blaue Diagnosen erstellt werden?
> ...



Und was wird das hier dann


bike schrieb:


> Es gibt zum Beispiel die These, dass das Gebäude bewusst gesprengt wurde  um den Überdruck abzubauen und eine Kernschmelze zu vermeiden.
> Sagt zumindest CNN gerade....


Das ist also erwiesen?





bike schrieb:


> Wenn du das so siehst, okay.
> Doch du kannst sicher sein, dass ich sehr genau lese und versuche zu verstehen, bevor ich schreibe.
> ...


Schön das du es versuchst


----------



## bike (12 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Und was wird das hier dann



Genau das was es nicht sein soll.




marlob schrieb:


> Das ist also erwiesen?




Nein, aber es gibt eben zu wenige Informationen.
War nur der Hinweis, dass es nicht klar ist, was wirklich dort geschieht.
Komisch ist auch, dass bei einigen Sendern jetzt noch es hell ist in Japan. 
Strahlt es dort so hell jetzt schon?




marlob schrieb:


> Schön das du es versuchst



Klar, denn öfter wird eben nicht so klar geschrieben, dass es sofort und zweifelsfrei verstanden wird.
Wenn du alles auf Anhieb verstehst, Respekt


bike


----------



## Tommi (12 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Der Reaktor wurde nicht vom Erdbeben beschädigt, sondern vom Tsunami.
> Die Notstromdiesel sind abgesoffen.
> Gundremmingen oder Landshut sind vom Tsunami der Isar bzw der Donau bedroht.


 
Mir fehlen die Worte.
Warst Du da?

Den Rest meiner Meinung habe ich, glaube ich, schon geschrieben.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lebenslang (12 März 2011)

Gerade höre ich auf N24 das es schon 3 Strahlentote gegeben haben soll. Dann wäre bei der Explosion wohl massiv Radioaktivität ausgetreten.


----------



## PN/DP (12 März 2011)

ZDF-Livestream des japanischen TV-Senders *NHK World*
 http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/live/1056920/Schweres-Beben-TV-Bilder-aus-Japan

[NACHTRAG]
Das ZDF sendet den NHK-Livestream nicht durchgehend, die Linkadresse ändert sich.
Der aktuelle Livestream ist hier zu finden:
 http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/hauptnavigation/live
oder siehe in der Mediathek im Menü LIVE

Harald


----------



## Markus (13 März 2011)

ach das ist doch wieder herrlich.... 

die medien sind voll mit "könnte", "eventuell", "vermutlich", "sollte", "vielleicht", "denkbar",gegeben haben soll"....

die atomkraftgegner wedeln sich grad einen von der palme weil sie insgeheim gehofft haben dass sowas passiert...
die verantwotlichen halten brav die klappe und lassen die fakten doch nur sehr ungern raus...
die spekulationen über opfer des kraftwerksunfalls überschlagen sich stündlich - leider nur mit spärlichen fakten.


jaja die böse böse atomkraft... dank ihr bibbern millionen um den globus jetzt bis "endlich" die erste BESTÄTIGTE schreckensmeldung über opfer des kraftwerkunfalls kommt, während sich kein mensch dafür interessiert dass mutter natur höchtpersönlich in den letzen tagen schon tausende getötet hat... - und für gaddafi interessiert sich scheinbar erst recht keine sau mehr...

warten wir mal ab was wirklich passiert... lassen wir der presse erstmal ihre jahrhundertstorry - die chance auf ein paar fiktive strahlenopfer gibt ja schliesslich nicht so oft wie kriege, tyranneien und naturkatastrophen die ganze völker vernichten...

//edit
teil vergessen


----------



## Question_mark (13 März 2011)

*GAU oder nicht ?*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> leider nur mit spärlichen fakten.



Die Fakten werden auch noch für die nächste Zeit noch nicht wirklich offen liegen, die Katastrophe in Japan ist wohl zu groß, was da passiert ist, eine echte Jahrhundertkatastrophe. Zuerst mal natürlich verursacht durch die Natur, die sich auf gewaltige und beeindruckende Weise sich wieder ein Stückchen der Welt mit unglaublicher Gewalt zurück geholt hat. 
Wenn man sich die Bilder mit der Wucht und den Folgen des Tsunami ansieht, dann bin ich einfach sprachlos. Ein Bekannter von mir hat damals (2006) den Tsunami in Thailand nur knapp überlebt und kann davon ganze Bände schreiben.

Und nun zu den AKWs : 

Wie kann man in einem bekanntermaßen gefährdeten Erdbebengebiet sowas bauen ? Ok, wir hier haben davon diesem GAU nicht viel zu befürchten. 

Vielleicht habe ich auch nur Glück, ich sitze in einer sicheren Entfernung von 9.000km das ganze aus. Und als am 6.April 1986 das Kraftwerk in Tschernobyl in die Luft ging, habe ich in Amerika gelebt, in ausreichender Entfernung.
Warst Du am 6.April 1986 noch im großen Teich oder schon in den Pampers ?

Aber bevor das ganze hier in hitzige Diskussionen ausartet, sollten wir erstmal abwarten, bis sichere Informationen über den GAU vorliegen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## bike (13 März 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ach das ist doch wieder herrlich....
> 
> die medien sind voll mit "könnte", "eventuell", "vermutlich", "sollte", "vielleicht", "denkbar",gegeben haben soll"....
> 
> ...



Danke, so ist es. Du hast es treffend formuliert. *ACK*

Was sind schon viele Ertrunkene und Verschüttete gegen drei spekulierte Strahlentote.
Aber es gibt Auflage und Zuspruch und nur darauf kommt es an.


bike


----------



## zotos (13 März 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> jaja die böse böse atomkraft... dank ihr bibbern millionen um den globus jetzt bis "endlich" die erste BESTÄTIGTE schreckensmeldung über opfer des kraftwerkunfalls kommt, während sich kein mensch dafür interessiert dass mutter natur höchtpersönlich in den letzen tagen schon tausende getötet hat... - und für gaddafi interessiert sich scheinbar erst recht keine sau mehr...




  Wie krank ist eigentlich Deine Wahrnehmung? Die Menschen hoffen darauf, dass möglichst wenig Radioaktivität austritt und die Atomarenfolgen für Mensch und Natur möglicht gering bleiben. Es ist sowie so schon ein GAU und zeigt mal wieder deutlich die Gefahren auf. 
  Zu den Nachrichten, die Nachrichten  ich lese, höre und sehe sind da deutlich ausgewogener. Was willst Du denn zur Lage in Libyen wissen? Die UNO entscheidet seit Tagen für ob und wider eine Flugverbotszone, USA weitet die Sanktionen aus (hier geht es wieder nur um Geld das eingefroren werden soll) und während dessen versuchen Gaddafi Truppen eine Stadt nach der anderen zurückzuerobern. Zum Tsunami und dessen folgen sieht man ja auch einiges in den Nachrichten.
  Aber die Taktzahl an neuen und widersprüchlichen Informationen über die Situation der Reaktoren  ist eben hoch genug um die News-Ticker zu füllen. 

  Dazu kommt das man so einen Tsunami wenig bis gar nicht beeinflussen kann. Aber die Laufzeit der Atommeiler kann man politisch schon beeinflussen.

  Die Erste deutsche Hilfsorganisation hat gestern ihre Helfer unverrichteter Dinge zurückreisen lassen. Ob das nun notwendig war oder nicht möchte ich nicht beurteilen, aber auch Helfer haben Familien und ein eigenes Leben das es zu schützen gilt.

  Vielleicht melden sich ja einige der Atomenergie Fans freiwillig als Liquidatoren. In Tschernobyl hat man davon eine große Menge benötigt.

Zu den deutschen Atomkraftwerken. Den CDU/CSU Politiker geht nun ordentlich der Kackstifft. Aber bei uns ist ja alles sicher, dies hätten die Japanischen Politiker am Donnerstag auch noch behauptet wenn man sie gefragt hätte.

PS: Angesichts der Gefahren die dort sind das ganze so zu verniedlichen überschreitet selbst meinen Zynismus.


----------



## IBN-Service (13 März 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ach das ist doch wieder herrlich....
> 
> ... _lot of stupid stuff deleted _...




Markus, 
hast du wieder getrunken?


----------



## Rudi (13 März 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Vielleicht melden sich ja einige der Atomenergie Fans freiwillig als Liquidatoren. In Tschernobyl hat man davon eine große Menge benötigt.



Ich würde vorschlagen die Politiker treffen sich mal vor Ort in Japan.


----------



## JesperMP (13 März 2011)

Wo kommt diese Information das es gibt 3 Strahlen-Tote ?
Es gibt 4 die wurde _leicht_ verwundet wegen den Eksplosion.

Also, jetzt werde ich arg. 
Wenn jemand fängt an über Strahlentote zu reden, ohne sicher über den Fakt zu sein, dann ist mein vertrauen in deisen Forum ganz tief gesunken.


----------



## marlob (13 März 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also, jetzt werde ich arg.
> Wenn jemand fängt an über Strahlentote zu reden, ohne sicher über den Fakt zu sein, dann ist mein vertrauen in deisen Forum ganz tief gesunken.


Jetzt mal ganz langsam wieder beruhigen. 
Lebenslang hat eine Info aus den Nachrichten wiedergegeben


Lebenslang schrieb:


> Gerade höre ich auf N24 das es schon 3  Strahlentote gegeben haben soll. Dann wäre bei der Explosion wohl massiv  Radioaktivität ausgetreten.


Und mit echten Fakten kann zu diesem Thema wohl keiner aufwarten. Wir sind halt abhängig von den Medien.

Und du willst doch nicht ernsthaft aufgrund dieser Aussage im Stammtisch die Qualität des ganzen Forums anzweifeln


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (13 März 2011)

Bei allen nachvollziehbaren Emotionalen Reaktionen auf die Ereignisse in Japan sollten wir eines nicht aus den Augen verlieren:

Die Opfer dieser Katastrophe.

_Mein Mitgefühl gilt allen Opfern dieser schrecklichen Naturgewalten und deren Folgen:
_

_all denen die Ihre Heimat verloren haben,_
_all denen die Angehörige, Freunde, Bekannte, Arbeitskollegen unter den Opfern zu beklagen haben,_
_all denen die noch hoffen das Ihre Vermissten nicht zu den Opfern zu zählen sind._
_Mein Respekt gilt 
_

_all denen die in den betroffenen Regionen helfen, Retten, Bergen..._
_all denen die Versuchen eine weitere Eskalation in den betroffenen atomaren Anlagen zu Verhindern._





Das sich die Medien auf ein derartiges Ereignis stürzen ist nichts neues, das auch nicht bestägtige "Meldungen" verbreitet werden auch nicht - schliesslich will man ja möglichst aktuell sein. 
Das offizielle Stellen wenig Informationen veröffentlichen ist ebenfalls nicht verwunderlich, schliesslich will man zeigen das man alles im Griff hat und Panikreaktionen in der Bevölkerung verhindern.
Ob diese Art der Informationspolitik und Verbreitung richtig und angemessen angesichts der Ereignisse ist kann sich jeder sein eigenes Urteil bilden.




Eine Diskussion über den Betrieb und den Umgang mit bestehenden atomaren  Anlagen halte ich im Rückblick auf die in Deutschland getroffenen  Politischen Entscheidungen (Laufzeitverlängerung, Endlager Gorleben) und  den ans Tageslicht gekommenden Zuständen im Atomlager Asse für durchaus  legitim und auch notwendig.
Die aktuellen Ereignisse in den japanischen Atomanlagen zeigen mir das vorhandene Sicherheitssysteme und deren redundante Auslegung nicht vor einem Totalausfall schützen. 
Tschernobyl hat bereits gezeigt das technisches und menschliches Versagen eine ganze Region unbewohnbar machen kann.
Es bleibt zu hoffen das sich in Japan nicht gleiches Ereignet und die dortige Situation nicht weiter eskaliert.


----------



## argv_user (13 März 2011)

Das mit der Katastrophe ist so eine Sache.
Bei uns in D wäre es sicherlich eine, die Japaner sind aber
an Erdbeben gewöhnt; mal abwarten was rauskommt.

Man lacht sich ja auch in makaberen Situationen krumm über ingenieurstechnische Meisterleistungen. Hierzulande kriegst Du keine Baugenehmigung in hochwassergefährdenem Gebiet, in Japan schon.
Hut ab für die Erfinder des Just-In-Time.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 März 2011)

argv_user schrieb:


> Das mit der Katastrophe ist so eine Sache.
> Bei uns in D wäre es sicherlich eine, die Japaner sind aber
> an Erdbeben gewöhnt; mal abwarten was rauskommt.
> ....


 
An Erdbeben schon aber das Problem im aktuellen Fall waren die Riesenwellen


----------



## Paule (13 März 2011)

Vorweg:
Ich bin kein Atomkraftgegner und kein Befürworter.
Fakt ist doch dass wir im Moment ohne Atomkraft nicht auskommen.
(Natürlich bin froh dass ich keins vor der Haustüre habe)

Ich finde eher die Internationale Atomenergieaufsichtsbehörde (IAEA)
http://www.kernenergie.ch/de/iaea.html
(Hat sogar einen Sitz in Tokio)
sollte die Macht haben alte unsichere Reaktortypen früher stilllegen zu lassen.
(Scheinbar sollte dieser Reaktor sogar bald abgeschaltet werden)
Die Regierung müsste aber dann den Bau von neuen sicheren AKW zulassen solange noch keine vernünftige und leistungsstarke Alternative zur Verfügung steht.
Natürlich braucht ein neuer Reaktortyp auch die entsprechende Kühlung aber vielleicht wäre es dann trotzdem nicht zu so einem Fehler gekommen(Wunschdenken).

Mein Auto und mein Geldbeutel haben auch nach einer Laufzeitverlängerung gebettelt und dennoch befand der TÜV mein Auto als nicht mehr sicher.
Und ja, wenn ich mir nun die Anzahl der Airbags anschaue die ich jetzt habe, empfinde ich das schon als sicherer.


----------



## JesperMP (13 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Und mit echten Fakten kann zu diesem Thema wohl keiner aufwarten. Wir sind halt abhängig von den Medien.


Ich kann diese webseite empfehlen wenn man überprüfte Informationen will:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/mar/12/japan-earthquake-tsunami-aftermath-live



marlob schrieb:


> Und du willst doch nicht ernsthaft aufgrund dieser Aussage im Stammtisch die Qualität des ganzen Forums anzweifeln


Einer verbreitet ein neues Gerücht. Keiner schaut nach ob es passt, aber das Gerücht wird schon kommentiert und für weitere Konklusionen verwendet.


----------



## Rudi (13 März 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch dass wir im Moment ohne Atomkraft nicht auskommen.



Woher nimmst Du denn diese Weisheit ?
Klar kommen wir bei der jetzigen Dummheit nicht ohne aus. Aber muss den Kunstschnee in den Skigebieten, Skihallen für den Sommer sei ? oder oder da könnte man sehr viele Beispiele nennen.


----------



## marlob (13 März 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Einer verbreitet ein neues Gerücht. Keiner schaut nach ob es passt, aber das Gerücht wird schon kommentiert und für weitere Konklusionen verwendet.


Dann hoffe ich mal das die Japaner dieses Gerücht nicht lesen


JesperMP schrieb:


> ...
> Es wird nicht wie bei Tschernobyl. Es wird wie Three-mile Island. Also schlimm, aber kein Mega-Katastrophe.


Dann löst sich das Problem ja einfach lösen. Man darf nur nicht die selben Fehler wie bei Three-Mile Island machen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Vorweg:
> Ich bin kein Atomkraftgegner und kein Befürworter.
> Fakt ist doch dass wir im Moment ohne Atomkraft nicht auskommen.
> (Natürlich bin froh dass ich keins vor der Tür



das liegt aber auch daran das nicht wirklich nach Altanativen gesucht oder
geforscht wird. Wenn man das Geld jetzt in die Hand nehmen würde, was uns
noch in naher Zukunft an Umweltschäden enstehen wird, durch die falsche
Energiepolitik Weltweit, bin ich sicher das uns das weiter voranbringen wird, 
als wir es wirklich für möglich halten. 

Durch das hochgehen eines Atomkraftwerkes, wird uns wieder ein Bereich 
unseres Lebensraumes genommen, der auf diesen Planeten sowieso immer
kleiner wird, durch ausbereitung von Wüsten oder ansteigende Meeresspiegel. 

Ich bin gegen Atomkraft, solange es nicht Übergangslösung gilt, sondern nur
dazu dient die Taschen der Energiekonzerne füllt.


----------



## Markus (13 März 2011)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Markus,
> hast du wieder getrunken?


 
starke agumentation!
es steht dir natürlich frei spekulativ persönlich zu werden wenn eine diskussion deine geistigen fähigkeiten überschreitet...





zotos schrieb:


> Wie krank ist eigentlich Deine Wahrnehmung? Die Menschen hoffen darauf, dass möglichst wenig Radioaktivität austritt und die Atomarenfolgen für Mensch und Natur möglicht gering bleiben.


 
mir ist schon klar dass keine scharf drauf ist dass etwas schlimmes passiert. aber mal ehrlich, ein unfall würde die position von atomkraftgegnern weltweit stärken - wäre da so ein "kleiner" unfall nicht von "vorteil"




> Zu den Nachrichten, die Nachrichten ich lese, höre und sehe sind da deutlich ausgewogener. Was willst Du denn zur Lage in Libyen wissen? Die UNO entscheidet seit Tagen für ob und wider eine Flugverbotszone, USA weitet die Sanktionen aus (hier geht es wieder nur um Geld das eingefroren werden soll) und während dessen versuchen Gaddafi Truppen eine Stadt nach der anderen zurückzuerobern. Zum Tsunami und dessen folgen sieht man ja auch einiges in den Nachrichten.
> Aber die Taktzahl an neuen und widersprüchlichen Informationen über die Situation der Reaktoren ist eben hoch genug um die News-Ticker zu füllen.


 
danke für die zusammenfassung.
es war mathematisch sicher nicht korrekt zu sagen "kein mensch", aber auf die breite senstionsgeile masse trifft meine aussage sicher zu, davon bin ich überzeugt. bzw. erlebe es so...




> Dazu kommt das man so einen Tsunami wenig bis gar nicht beeinflussen kann. Aber die Laufzeit der Atommeiler kann man politisch schon beeinflussen.


 
ich verstehe halt nicht ganze das mir "kranke ansichten, blödheit,..." vorgeworfen werden wenn ich sage dass sich für dass was der tsunami bis jetzt faktisch angerichtet hat niemand so recht interessiert solange es am akw spannend bleibt... mich erinnert das sehr stark an:



> George W. Bush und Tony Blair treffen sich zum Essen mit Gästen im Weißen Haus. Fragt einer der Gäste: "Mister President, worüber unterhalten Sie sich denn den ganzen Tag?"
> Bush: "Wir planen gerade den dritten Weltkrieg."
> "Und wie sieht der aus?"
> "Wir töten 4 Millionen Moslems und einen Zahnarzt!"
> ...


 



> Vielleicht melden sich ja einige der Atomenergie Fans freiwillig als Liquidatoren. In Tschernobyl hat man davon eine große Menge benötigt.
> 
> Zu den deutschen Atomkraftwerken. Den CDU/CSU Politiker geht nun ordentlich der Kackstifft. Aber bei uns ist ja alles sicher, dies hätten die Japanischen Politiker am Donnerstag auch noch behauptet wenn man sie gefragt hätte.


 
ich bin zwar kein atomkraftgener, wenn es sie nicht gäbe wäre mir das auch lieber... ich aktzeptiere sie.

um ernsthaft dagegen zu sein muss ich alternativen vorweisen können.
ich kann das nicht, und die alte leier vom steit über die alternativen ist halt auch nicht so überzeugend...
die gegner sagen immer es gibt welche, sagen aber nicht welche.
interessieren würde mich das brenned! derzeit ist der heilige kral wohl das fusionskraftwerk, leider dauer es seid 50 jahren jeden tag exakt 50 weitere jahre bis eines ans netz gehen soll...

andere gegner gehen indirekt an die sache ran und reden (wie oben) vom abschalten von sommerskihallen - sowas wiederum entlockt mir bestenfall ein müdes lächeln und spricht wiederum dafür wie naiv 90% der atomkraftgegner doch sind. auf die gefahr hin dass es nicht verstanden wird: die erde ist eine KUGEL, der energieverbrauch steigt WELTWEIT, eine "sommerskihalle" ist z.b. im gegensatz zur stahlindustie eine LED-Energiespaarlampe.


die richtige lösung ist sicher der austieg aus der amtomkraft, aber dann muss das weltweit passieren!

andererseits belächle ich die diskussion um den austieg auch. da werden in der politik weltweit machtkämpfe geführt und szenarien konstruiert um die gunst der wähler zu gewinnen wie sonst bei kaum einem anderen thema.

aber habt ihr euch mal gefragt wie lange noch?
die einen sagen laufzeiten hoch, die anderen sagen laufzeiten runter.
in den letzen jahren wird mehr uran verbraucht als abgebaut wird.
http://bjoernjunker.wordpress.com/2...vom-steigenden-uranpreis-profitieren-konnten/


ich persönlich bin seid einen knappen jahr recht erfolgreich an einer entwicklung in der windenergie aktiv. man bekommt da recht schnell ein gespühr dafür was geht und was nich, bzw. wo die problme liegen und dass nicht alles gold ist was glänzt...
sicher hat dass bei mir mehr einen wirtschaftlichen hintergrund als einen ideologischen, aber ich bin davon überzeugt dass ich dadurch mehr für die welt tue als alle alternativlosen, naiven, evolutionsbremsenden, chronischen dauer- und gegen alles protestanten, die sich an irgendwelche gleise ketten zusammen!

falls es wen interessiert, unser spielzeug beim bmw in münchen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHplvAwg-2M




> PS: Angesichts der Gefahren die dort sind das ganze so zu verniedlichen überschreitet selbst meinen Zynismus.


 
ich fands nicht schlimm.
es ist ein großer unterschied wie leute sich nach aussen geben und was sie in ihrem innersten wirklich fühlen.
ich bin überzeugt davon dass ich ein guter mensch bin, und kann es mir leisten der dominierenden scheinheiligkeit hin und wieder den spiegel vors gesicht zu halten...


----------



## Markus (13 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> das liegt aber auch daran das nicht wirklich nach Altanativen gesucht oder
> geforscht wird. Wenn man das Geld jetzt in die Hand nehmen würde, was uns
> noch in naher Zukunft an Umweltschäden enstehen wird, durch die falsche
> Energiepolitik Weltweit, bin ich sicher das uns das weiter voranbringen wird,
> als wir es wirklich für möglich halten.


 

ach ja?
sicher kann man "mehr tun", das kann man bei allem machen!
aber du kannst versichert sein dass hier sehr viel passiert!

hast du überhaupt den funken eine ahung was z.b. die grundlagenforschung im LHC macht? wie viel aufwand dahinter steckt um VIELLEICHT ein ergebniss zu bekommen - ein ergebniss dass vielleicht nie verstanden wird...

oder schau dir mal das thema fusinskraftwerk an? kannst du dir vorstellen was in diesen entwicklungen drin steckt?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL8f6CsX5kA
vielleicht nochmal für die ganz blöden die sofort wieder anfangen zu heulen wenn sie in dem video "kernenergie" hören - es handelt sich dabei um "kernverschmelzung" dass ist genau das gegenteil wie bei der kritischen "kernspaltung"...

das ein problem von euch alterantivlosen und naturwissenschaftlich naiven* atomkraftgegnern, ihr macht es euch zu einfach! das einfachste überhaupt ist es probleme auf andere abzuwälzen...  "DIE machen zu wenig" wenn ich den satz schon hör könnte ich loskotzen!

*ich meine nicht technisch, "stand der technik" und "stand der wissenschaft" sind ein GROßER unterschied


wenn es so einfach ist, dann macht doch was?
oder tut der gesellschaft wenistens den gefallen euch mit elementaren grundlagen auseinanderzusetzen bevor ihr schreit!


wenn es soooo einfach wäre, dann gäbe es sowas schon längst... derjenige würde sich dum und dämlich verdienen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ach ja?
> sicher kann man "mehr tun", das kann man bei allem machen!
> aber du kannst versichert sein dass hier sehr viel passiert!
> 
> ...



Kernfusion, kenn ich nicht hab ich noch nie was vorn gehört was ist den das ?
Hört sich Intressant an kannst du ein wenig mehr dazu schreiben?


----------



## marlob (13 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Kernfusion, kenn ich nicht hab ich noch nie was vorn gehört was ist den das ?
> Hört sich Intressant an kannst du ein wenig mehr dazu schreiben?


Hier kannst du dich weiter informieren
http://www.iter.org/
http://www.ipp.mpg.de/ippcms/de/pr/forschung/iter/index.html


----------



## Markus (13 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Kernfusion, kenn ich nicht hab ich noch nie was vorn gehört was ist den das ?
> Hört sich Intressant an kannst du ein wenig mehr dazu schreiben?


 

was soll dass jetzt?
hälst du mich für dumm genug in eine falle ala "also so genau weiß ich das auch nicht, aber..." zu laufen oder hast du den youtube link in dem von dir zitierten posting wirklich nicht gesehen?`


----------



## marlob (13 März 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> was soll dass jetzt?
> hälst du mich für dumm genug in eine falle ala "also so genau weiß ich das auch nicht, aber..." zu laufen oder hast du den youtube link in dem von dir zitierten posting wirklich nicht gesehen?`


Der Helmut kennst sich halt nur mit Siemens Produkten aus
Wenn die dann irgendwann die Fusionsreaktoren bauen, dann gibts auch ein hübsches Werbefilmchen mit Helmut bei youtube


----------



## Markus (13 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Hier kannst du dich weiter informieren
> http://www.iter.org/
> http://www.ipp.mpg.de/ippcms/de/pr/forschung/iter/index.html


 

sendung mit der maus niveau:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kLswmItfpQ&feature=related


oder hier - von keinem geringern als dem erklärbären der physik höchstpersönlich:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2x0so-wzdg&feature=related


----------



## Perfektionist (14 März 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> die richtige lösung ist sicher der austieg aus der amtomkraft, aber dann muss das weltweit passieren!


Das klingt ja so wie: "solange die anderen noch AKW betreiben, betreiben wir auch welche". Kommt jedenfalls in meinen Ohren so an.

dazu:





> Seit 40 Jahren bin ich beim BRK und habe nicht nur gelernt zu helfen, sondern ich tue es auch. [...] P.S: ich bin nicht für die Atomenergie, doch ich kann rechnen.


fällt mir ein: der Autor könnte vielleicht mit 16 Jahren Mitglied beim BRK (Bayrischn Roten Kreuz?) geworden sein. Ist demnach heute deutlich über fünfzig Jahre alt.

Ich persönlich habe ein dreijähriges Enkelkind, dem ich eine intakte Welt übergeben möchte. Eine Welt, die nicht mit Atombrandflecken und von auslaufenden Atomsalzstöcken übersäht ist.


----------



## IBFS (14 März 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe ein dreijähriges Enkelkind, dem ich eine intakte Welt übergeben möchte. Eine Welt, die nicht mit Atombrandflecken und von auslaufenden Atomsalzstöcken übersäht ist.


*
Für alle ATOMFANS empfehle ich ein mehrjährigen Vororteinsatz in der ASSE 2.

Röttgen, Merkel, Mappus und den Chef vom deutschen ATOMFORUM könnte
man dort ja mal für ein- zwei Jahre hinschicken. Da können sie dann den 
ganzen langen Tag leckgeschlagene Giftfässer hin- und herrollen.*

Frank


----------



## Markus (14 März 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Das klingt ja so wie: "solange die anderen noch AKW betreiben, betreiben wir auch welche". Kommt jedenfalls in meinen Ohren so an.


 
ich denke dass es sinnvoll ist, dass alte reaktortypen - die durchaus nicht die sicherheitsanforderungen haben wie aktuellere modelle - möglichst sofort abgeschaltet werden, neuere modelle aber länger in betrieb bleiben dürfen.
in deutschland gibts auch ein paar "böse" reaktoren, aber grundsätzlich ist für mich die logische konsequenz aus der oberen aussage dass erst mal wo anders abgeschaltet werden sollte...
es wäre kontraproduktiv hier in deutschland alle abzuschalten und dann den strom aus den "günstigeren" ostreuropäischen reaktoren zu beziehen!

abgesehen davon hat tschernobyl gezeigt dass es reltiv egal ist wo ein schweres unglück passiert, deshalb macht ein atomaustieg einzelner nationen ohnehin wenig sinn...

das was da in japan passiert halte ich nicht für ein schweres unglück, bis jetzt ist noch nichts wirklich schlimmes passiert. abgesehen davon gehen bei jedem gepfegten "standard"-großbrand mit ein paar kübeln kunstoff wesentlich mehr leute drauf bzw. haben ähnlich schwere gesundheitliche schäden. ich will die gefahr keineswegs herunterspielen, auch rechtfertigt das eine nicht das andere, aber mann muss derartigen gewalten auch immer in einer gewissen relation bewerten!


aber wie in einem vorherigen beitrag genannt halte ich die diskussion um den austiegszeitpunkt ohnehin für überflüssig, weil:
1. eine sofortiger weltweiter austieg unmöglich ist!
2. selbst wenn die kiste in japan ähnlich wie tschernobyl hochgegangen wäre, bin ich überzeugt davon dass dennoch die meisten der weltweit kanpp 500 akw noch einige jahre weiterbetrieben werden.
3. die kanpper werdenden uranvorkommen bzw. der steigende uranpreis - und somit die wirtschaft selbst das problem regulieren werden...

ich bin davon überzeugt dass sich die leute an gleise ketten können soviel sie wollen, deswegen wird der austieg keinen tag früher kommern als er zwangsläufig kommen wird.

ich will wie zuvor gesagt die gefahr nicht schönreden, und es ist etnisch sicher nicht einfach im bezug auf menschenleben und umweltschäden von zahlen zu sprechen, aber wenn man die sache ansich relativert, die opferzahlen statistisch vergleicht, dann ist die kernkraft garnicht soooo böse im gegensatz zu wasserkraft geschweigen denn kohle oder gas...
das so ein satz bei fanatischen atomkraftgegnern hautkrebs verursacht und den durchmesser der halsschalgeader verzehnfacht ist mir klar. man darf sie aus etnischer sich auch als makaber bezeichen, aber für objektiv halte ich sie dennoch.


vielelicht sehe ich das thema auch deshalb wesentlich entspannter weil ich davon überzeugt bin:



> die kanpper werdenden uranvorkommen bzw. der steigende uranpreis - und somit die wirtschaft selbst das problem regulieren werden


----------



## Praios (14 März 2011)

Mal für alle...
alles was ich hier lese sind im Endeffekt Scheißhausparolen. Egal ob pro oder contra Atomkraft.

Spart euch die Zeit die ihr hier in einem SPS-Forum herum zangt über ein Thema was keiner hier richtig bewerten kann und betet für die Menschen in Japan und hofft das unsere Entscheidungsträger den richtigen Weg finden.


----------



## bike (14 März 2011)

Praios schrieb:


> Mal für alle...
> alles was ich hier lese sind im Endeffekt Scheißhausparolen. Egal ob pro oder contra Atomkraft.
> 
> Spart euch die Zeit die ihr hier in einem SPS-Forum herum zangt über ein Thema was keiner hier richtig bewerten kann und betet für die Menschen in Japan und hofft das unsere Entscheidungsträger den richtigen Weg finden.



Klugscheißer
Mit beten und hoffen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit etwas zu gestalten und ändern recht minimiert.
Man muss, besonders als Techniker, die für die weitere Entwicklung verantwortlich zeichnen, ein Gespür entwickelt bzw vorhanden sein, dass die Technik nicht alles kontrollieren und beherrschen kann.

Außerdem, am Stammtisch, bei uns zumindest, muss und wird Klartext geredet werden, auch wenn sich keiner richtig auskennt.


bike


P.S: Sorry, doch so eine Aussage entfernt meinen letzten Haare.


----------



## Praios (14 März 2011)

Jaja,
den Klugscheißer nehm ich dir nicht übel, kannst wahrscheinlich nicht anders...

Und das ich nicht so ganz daneben liege mit meiner Aussage, sagt mir wiederum deine Aussage über Technik.


----------



## IBFS (14 März 2011)

Praios schrieb:


> .... und hofft das unsere Entscheidungsträger den richtigen Weg finden.



*.... und hofft das unsere LOBBYISTEN den "richtigen" Weg finden.*

Nimm mir es nicht übel, aber auf Leute zu bauen, die nach ihrer
politischen Laufbahn genau auf die Posten wechseln, deren Firmen
sie vorher im politischen Leben aktiv unterstützt haben halte ich 
für extrem naiv.

Frank


----------



## bike (14 März 2011)

Praios schrieb:


> Jaja,
> den Klugscheißer nehm ich dir nicht übel, kannst wahrscheinlich nicht anders...



Ich kann immer und auch anders. 



Praios schrieb:


> Und das ich nicht so ganz daneben liege mit meiner Aussage, sagt mir wiederum deine Aussage über Technik.



Zum Thema Technik ist soviel zu schreiben:
Wenn ich lese oder höre: vermutlich, wahrscheinlich usw. ( Markus hat das sehr gut und treffend geschrieben) dann fehlt mir der Bezug zur Ratio.

Wenn jeder hier sich einmal in der Woche Gedanken macht, wie die Anlagen die er oder sie gerade planen und / oder in Betrieb nehmen, wie Energie eingespart werden kann, geschieht mehr als wenn wir warten bis Mutti und Schwester etwas entscheiden.


Nix für Ungut


bike


----------



## Praios (14 März 2011)

Hab ich behauptet das ich davon ausgehe das unsere Lobbypolitik richtig entscheidet?
Kannst du oder ich konkret deren Entscheidungen beeinflussen?
Wer meint er könnte dies ist für mich Naiv!
Und weil ich weiß das ich solche Entscheidungen nicht beeinflussen kann bleibt mir am Ende nur die Hoffnung.


----------



## bike (14 März 2011)

Praios schrieb:


> Und weil ich weiß das ich solche Entscheidungen nicht beeinflussen kann bleibt mir am Ende nur die Hoffnung.



Ist das die richtige Sicht für einen Techniker? 


bike

P.S: Geh davon aus, dass du einer bist.


----------



## Koch (14 März 2011)

Die Geschichte verfügt über düstere Ironie, indem sie sich auf zynische Art und Weise wiederholt. Das ausgerechnet Japan, welches von "little boy" und "fat man" getroffen wurde, jetzt vor eventuell mehreren nuklearen Super-GAUs steht schmerzt jeden, ausser vielleicht Gaddafi, der einzige, der von dieser Sache profitieren könnte.
Wenn wir der Geschichte neben ihrem Sarkasmus nun auch noch eine gewisse Geradlinigkeit vorwerfen würden, müssten wird, analog zu den beiden A-Bomben, davon ausgehen, das es in beiden KKWs zu einem Super-GAU kommen wird.

@Markus
Deine zynische und ehrliche Art find ich erfrischend und zum kotzen zu gleich. Nämlich weil Du leider mit dem meisten schlicht und ergreifend recht hast. Billigstromimport aus dem Ausland bringt nicht viel, gerade den französischen KKWs kann man vom Rhein aus zuwinken, da haben dann alle was von, ausserdem von je weiter weg man das Zeug ankarrt, desto mehr wird über die Leitung verbrannt. Leute denkt mal ein bisschen globaler....
Das mit dem


> die knapper werdenden uranvorkommen bzw. der steigende uranpreis - und somit die wirtschaft selbst das problem regulieren werden


sehe ich ein bisschen anders, aber auch da hat Markus meiner Meinung nach zumindest zu 50% recht, auch wenn mir das da noch nicht ganz reicht.

Möglichkeiten gib es und hoffentlich wird noch einiges erfunden.....
Sahara = Sonnenkraftwerke.......
aber ich denke das wäre einen eigenen Thread würdig

zum Thema
Ich habe mich auch schon bei dem Gedanken ertappt "Hoffentlich fliegt die ganze Scheisse jetzt mal um die Ohren" so als Augenöffner. Dabei muss ich nat zugeben, das ich da sehr egoistisch denke, nach dem Motto "Wenns grad mal auf der anderen Seite der Erde passiert". Natürlich wünschen tu ich das den Japanern nicht bzw. allen.
Sache ist einfach, die Welt und Ihre Geschichte ist manchmal so absurd und grausam, und wir Menschen oft so bekloppt, das man es fast nur noch mit Humor/Tumor ertragen kann...


----------



## IBFS (14 März 2011)

Praios schrieb:


> Hab ich behauptet das ich davon ausgehe das unsere Lobbypolitik richtig entscheidet?



Du hast deiner "Hoffnung" Ausdruck gegeben. 



Praios schrieb:


> Kannst du oder ich konkret deren Entscheidungen beeinflussen?



Ein 45,0000 km Menschenkette ist schon was und mit *dir* wären es dann 45,0007 km!!!  



Praios schrieb:


> Und weil ich weiß das ich solche Entscheidungen nicht beeinflussen kann bleibt mir am Ende nur die Hoffnung.



siehe oben!

Frank


----------



## bike (14 März 2011)

Koch schrieb:


> Möglichkeiten gib es und hoffentlich wird noch einiges erfunden.....
> Sahara = Sonnenkraftwerke.......




Lebst du schon oder träumst du noch?
Hast du dir einmal die Mühe gemacht und nachgerechnet was das kostet und bringt? Die Energiebilanz ist fatal, so maximal 25%. Ist das sinnvoll?

Fakt ist, es müssen ständig neue Techniken als die Lösung aller Probleme erfunden werden, wenn es auch nicht sinnvoll ist.

Im Jahr 1929 kam der schwarze Freitag nicht von Gottes Gnaden, sondern weil nach der Elektrifizierung soviel Geld im Umlauf war, das angelegt bzw abgezogen werden musste.

Innovation oder soll ich schreiben Phantasie? ist das einzige, das eine wirkliche Änderung herbeiführt. 
Und da ist nach meiner Meinung jeder betroffen und kann und muss etwas tun.


bike


----------



## IBFS (14 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Lebst du schon oder träumst du noch?
> ....
> Innovation oder soll ich schreiben Phantasie? ist das einzige, das eine wirkliche Änderung herbeiführt.


@bike
...wie jetzt, soll er denn nun träumen oder nicht... da mußt du dich schon mal entscheiden   ;-)

Frank


----------



## Praios (14 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Ist das die richtige Sicht für einen Techniker?
> 
> 
> bike
> ...



Ja Bike... ich bin Techniker...
und gerade deswegen weiß ich auch das es Wahrscheinlichkeiten gibt die du mit Technik nicht absichern kannst. Es gibt vertretbare Restrisiken in unserem Beruf. Aber wer will das Restrisiko bei einem Atomkraftwerk vertreten? Wahrscheinlich keiner...
Aber wenn wir keine Atomkraft wollen, was dann? 

Zu sagen Atomkraft "Nein Danke" ist genauso Naiv wie unsere Atomkraft ist sicher.


Also Frage ich dich was bleibt außer Hoffnung?


----------



## IBFS (14 März 2011)

Praios schrieb:


> Ja Bike... ich bin Techniker...
> und gerade deswegen weiß ich auch das es Wahrscheinlichkeiten gibt die du mit Technik nicht absichern kannst. Es gibt vertretbare Restrisiken in unserem Beruf.



Nah nun stell dir mal eine Maschine vor, die nach dem Betätigen des
NOTAUS-Knopfes oder nach einem Stromausfall noch munter weiterbrodelt
und wirbelt. Das ist ja genau das Problem bei der Kernenergie, da gibt
es keinen NOTSTOPP. Das müßtest du als Techniker aber einsehen, oder?

Frank


----------



## bike (14 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> @bike
> ...wie jetzt, soll er denn nun träumen oder nicht... da mußt du dich schon mal entscheiden   :wink:
> 
> Frank



Danke, so habe ich es noch nicht gesehen. 
Ich gelobe Besserung, okay?




Praios schrieb:


> Ja Bike... ich bin Techniker...
> 
> Also Frage ich dich was bleibt außer Hoffnung?



Es zu ändern vielleicht?
Ich hoffe und glaube auch, doch abzuwarten ist nicht meine Welt.

Wenn du nicht die große Politik ändern kannst oder willst, dann im Kleinen.
Schau dir einmal die Energiebilanz einer der Anlagen an die kennst und versuche Energie einzusparen. Was hältst du davon?


bike


----------



## bike (14 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Nah nun stell dir mal eine Maschine vor, die nach dem Betätigen des
> NOTAUS-Knopfes oder nach einem Stromausfall noch munter weiterbrodelt
> und wirbelt. Das ist ja genau das Problem bei der Kernenergie, da gibt
> es keinen NOTSTOPP. Das müßtest du als Techniker aber einsehen, oder?
> ...



Das ist so, okay.
Doch du kannst auch normale? Antriebe nicht von maximal auf null bringen.
Da gibt es zum Beispiel Nachverbrennungsanlagen, die im Kleinen ca 2 Stunden Energie brauchen bis diese abgeschaltet werden können.
Da entweichen nur PCB und / oder ähnliches.
Müssen diese jetzt auch abgeschaltet werden?


bike


----------



## Praios (14 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Nah nun stell dir mal eine Maschine vor, die nach dem Betätigen des
> NOTAUS-Knopfes oder nach einem Stromausfall noch munter weiterbrodelt
> und wirbelt. Das ist ja genau das Problem bei der Kernenergie, da gibt
> es keinen NOTSTOPP. Das müßtest du als Techniker aber einsehen, oder?
> ...



Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du meinen Beitrag bis zum Ende gelesen hast!?
Noch mal klarer dargestellt...
Ich will keine Atomkraftwerke, mir ist das Risiko zu hoch und das nicht seit Freitag. Aber ich weiß auch das Atomkraft alternativlos ist! In dem Dilemma ist wohl jeder hier und solange kein Enstein uns von Atomkraft erlöst bleibt mir nur die Hoffnung!


----------



## bike (14 März 2011)

Praios schrieb:


> alternativlos ist!!



Wie heißt das Unwort des Jahres 2010?
Siehe hier:
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub4D8A76D29ABA43699D9E59C0413A582C/Doc~E5FE18FB9D3094C689C0B0DB50EE39E47~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

oder andere ;-)

Alternativlos ist so final und das will ich nicht hören, verstehen und noch weniger akzeptieren.


bike


----------



## IBFS (14 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Das ist so, okay.
> ...
> Da gibt es zum Beispiel Nachverbrennungsanlagen, die im Kleinen ca 2 Stunden Energie brauchen bis diese abgeschaltet werden können.
> Da entweichen nur PCB und / oder ähnliches.
> ...



mit 2 Stunden hätte man in JP auch keine Probleme gehabt, solange
reichen ja die AKKUs. Aber nicht mehrere Tage oder Wochen.

Frank


----------



## Praios (14 März 2011)

@Bike
Natürlich versuche ich in meinem Umfeld Energie zu sparen wo es nur geht.
Aber was nutzt das denn bzgl. Thema Atomkraft? Nix...Null Komma nix.
Entschuldige bitte, aber alles was wir kleinen Techniker einsparen können ist ein Mäusefurz gegenüber dem Energiebedarf den unsere Gesellschaft dringend benötigt um so weiter zu funktionieren.
Ja... jetzt kann man weiter spekulieren und Aussagen treffen wie alles besser werden könnte...Tut mir leid bring uns nicht weiter solange keine Alternative da ist und deswegen meine Wortwahl im ersten Post.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2011)

Beim Energiesparen bin ich dabei, sobald 
ein Glühbirne bei ihren Geist aufgibt kommt
da eine Quicksilberlampe rein


----------



## IBFS (14 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Beim Energiesparen bin ich dabei, sobald
> ein Glühbirne bei ihren Geist aufgibt kommt
> da eine Quicksilberlampe rein


...würd sagen, dieser Kalauer ist der Gesamtsituation nicht wirklich angemessen. 

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...würd sagen, dieser Kalauer ist der Gesamtsituation nicht wirklich angemessen.
> 
> Frank



die ganze Diskussion ist in diesen Thread nicht
mehr angemessen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 März 2011)

Gerade ein intervew mit einer frau die in philipsburg wohnt auf swr1



> ich bleibe lieber hier im philipsburg wohnen. wenn es zum gau kommt,
> ist es für mich wenigstens schnell vorbei.



das macht mir irgendwie sorgen


----------



## IBFS (14 März 2011)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> .....
> das macht mir irgendwie sorgen



Wie heißt doch der Standardsatz: "Nunja ... wir haben uns damit arrangiert..."

Frank


----------



## kolbendosierer (16 März 2011)

Hi,

was in Japan passiert finde ich schrecklich. Ich hoffe, das die ganze Situation nicht noch mehr ausser Kontrolle gerät.
Es ist eigentlich schon alles gesagt worden.


Ich bin kein Gegner und kein Beführworter der AKW's. 
Ich wohne seit 32 Jahren in Obrigheim, seit 2005 ist dieses AKW nicht mehr in Betrieb. Man arrangiert sich damit, es ist nun einmal so.

Wenn es alternativen zur Atomkraft gibt, nur her damit. Aber es kann nicht sein das wir unsere AKW's abschalten und die Franzosen an der Grenze zu uns wieder drei aufbauen. Da vertraue ich doch mehr unseren Technikern in Deutschland. 

Robert


----------



## Pointer (21 März 2011)

Liebe Kollegen,
Wer geht in D zum retten, löschen oder betonieren wenns bei uns knallt?

Alles geregelt bei uns? Wer 45min Zeit hat, meine Empfehlung:

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/videos/minuten267.html

Die Szenen aus der Reaktorfahrerschule sind für "verstehende" Techniker der OBERHAMMER!
In den AKWs sitzen in der Warte die gleichen Knallköpfe die "wir" auch aus anderen Branchen kennen.


----------



## IBFS (21 März 2011)

Pointer schrieb:


> Wer geht in D zum retten, löschen oder betonieren wenns bei uns knallt?



Alle Befürworter können sich ja mal schon in eine Liste eintragen.
1. Mappus
2. ...
3. ..


----------



## thomass5 (22 März 2011)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haup...285938/Übrigens-..-zur-Sendung-vom-16.03.2011

Gegner/Befürworter ab 12:15 triffts für mich recht gut.

Thomas


----------



## Rudi (22 März 2011)

kolbendosierer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was in Japan passiert finde ich schrecklich. Ich hoffe, das die ganze Situation nicht noch mehr ausser Kontrolle gerät.
> Es ist eigentlich schon alles gesagt worden.
> ...



Erste Alternatve ist mit der maßlosen Energieverschwendung aufzuhören !!
Deine Aussage "Da vertraue ich doch mehr unseren Technikern in Deutschland" finde ich reichlich naiv (entschuldige !)


----------



## Dr.M (22 März 2011)

Mit den Technikern meint er sicherlich die Leute, die die Dinger bauen und nicht bedienen. Denn momentan läuft im Saarlend ne Unterschriftenaktion die fordert, daß ein französisches AKW an der Grenze endlich mal auf den Sicherheitsstandard gebracht wird wie diejenigen, die wir abschalten.

Deswegen ist es ein Witz, daß wir jetzt mit aller Gewalt sofort aussteigen. Irgendwo muß der Strom ja herkommen. Dann wird halt irgendwo im Ostblock wieder so´n Ding in ne Scheune gestellt um unseren Bedarf zu decken.


----------



## Rudi (22 März 2011)

Das Hauptübel ist das nur der Profit zählt. Da braucht man nicht auf den "Ostblock" zu schauen. Das zählt viel mehr für unsere Gesellschaft.


----------



## Dr.M (22 März 2011)

Ja klar wollen wir alles günstig. Aber frag mal diejenigen, die momentan so laut "Weg vom Atomstrom" schreien, wer davon seinen Strom vom einen Anbieter bezieht, der vorwiegend auf regenerative Energien setzt. Von denen ist auch keiner bereit mehr zu zahlen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2011)

Dr.M schrieb:


> Ja klar wollen wir alles günstig. Aber frag mal diejenigen, die momentan so laut "Weg vom Atomstrom" schreien, wer davon seinen Strom vom einen Anbieter bezieht, der vorwiegend auf regenerative Energien setzt. Von denen ist auch keiner bereit mehr zu zahlen.



Ok dann immer weiter so, es lebe der Atomstrom. Ich sehe in den alternativ
Energie einen riesigen Markt, wer jetzt da drauf setzt hat später die Nase vorn. 
Gerade Deutschland als Maschinenbauer der Welt, sollte das mit aller macht
vorantreiben. Ich gehe davon aus das die A-Kraftwerke in einigen Ländern 
noch mal einen kleinen Schub bekommt und da es dann stark abflaut. 
Wieso ist eigentlich eine regenerative Energie teurer, der Atomstrom wird Be-
stimmt noch mehr bezuschusst, wer bezahlt den später die Endsorgung von
Verstrahlten Kraftwerken, bestimmt nicht die Energie Riesen. 
Im übrigen wissen die noch nicht wirklich wohin mit den Mist, vlt vergraben sie 
es ja hinter deinen Haus im Garten Dr M.


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2011)

Dr.M schrieb:


> Ja klar wollen wir alles günstig. Aber frag mal diejenigen, die momentan so laut "Weg vom Atomstrom" schreien, wer davon seinen Strom vom einen Anbieter bezieht, der vorwiegend auf regenerative Energien setzt. Von denen ist auch keiner bereit mehr zu zahlen.



Ich habe Naturstrom - kostet nur 3 - 5% mehr. 

Frank


----------



## Rudi (22 März 2011)

Und ich bleibe dabei das solch wichtige Sachen wie Energieversorgung, Krankenversicherung, Bahn usw. nicht in Privathand gehören !


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2011)

Rudi schrieb:


> Und ich bleibe dabei das solch wichtige Sachen wie Energieversorgung, Krankenversicherung, Bahn usw. nicht in Privathand gehören !



*ACK*

Vor allem die Trinkwasserversorgung WELTWEIT sollte NIEMALS privat sein.

Frank


----------



## Dr.M (24 März 2011)

Zuerst mal, bin ich kein Verfechter des Atomstroms so wie das von einigen hier dargestellt wird.
Ich arbeite selbst in der Solarbranche und freue mich über jeden Aufschwung den diese erfährt (und das wird sie wohl jetzt noch mal trotz weiterer Reduzierung der Förderungen). 
Mir ist ebenso bewußt, das der Müll ein riesiges Problem darstellt. Die Fässer, die für "alle Ewigkeit" in den Salzstöcken vergraben wurden sind stellenweise schon nach 30 Jahren undicht. 

Meine Überlegung ging nur in die Richtung, was es bringt jetzt übereilt auszusteigen so lange noch kein Ersatz für diese dann fehlende Energie vorhanden ist. Dann kommt unser Strom eben weiter aus AKWs aus dem Ausland.

Ausserdem werden in China noch munter weiter AKWs gebaut. Ich geh mal davon aus, daß die Chinesen nicht mal annähernd an einen Ausstieg denken.

Uns fehlt im Moment eben noch ein Konzept um Energien zu speichern, Sonne und Wind sind nun mal nicht immer verfügbar. Die Speicherung in Akkus sind Insellösungen, aber nicht zentral anwendbar.


So, ich flieg jetzt mal nach Spanien noch eine Solarlinie in Betrieb nehmen.
Gruß Dr.M


----------



## drfunfrock (24 März 2011)

Dr.M schrieb:


> Ausserdem werden in China noch munter weiter AKWs gebaut. Ich geh mal davon aus, daß die Chinesen nicht mal annähernd an einen Ausstieg denken.




Das ist soetwa die Argumentation, wenn andere Böse sind, darf ich auch mal


----------



## Dr.M (24 März 2011)

Das ist eher die Argumentation: Ich nehm Geld in die Hand und entwickelöe etwas um die Umwelt zu schonen und nachhaltig zu arbeiten - und andere lachen mich dafür aus und machen ihr Ding weiter


----------



## drfunfrock (24 März 2011)

Nee, es ist vernünftig an einer dezentralen Energieproduktion zu arbeiten, was aber nicht heisst, dass das belohnt wird. Es zählt nur das, was der Gesetzgeber zulässt und was dank der Gesetze Geld bringt. 

Deutschland ist ein Stromexporteur. Ein Grossteil der AKWs werden für den Export zum Geldmachen gebraucht.  Es gibt also schon die Freiheit, sich  von so manchem AKW zu trennen.


----------



## MSB (24 März 2011)

Ich sehe da eher ein anderes Problem ...

Technisch gesehen und wohl auch Kostentechnisch wäre der Ausstieg wohl in den nächsten Paar Jahren problemlos möglich.
Aber solange die meisten in dem Land die Meinung vertreten "bitte nicht vor meiner Haustür",
solange ist eine Energieversorgung in der Form nicht zu erreichen.

Das einzige was in diesem Land noch ein relativ gutes Image hat ist die Solartechnik.

Windräder, Biogasanlagen, Stromleitungen, Kohlekraftwerke, Pumpspeicherkraftwerke werden schon fast als Teufelszeug angesehen ...
Insofern wenn sich an dieser Meinung der Menschen nichts ändert, gehen in good old Germany wohl wirklich bald die Lichter aus.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nade (24 März 2011)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Nee, es ist vernünftig an einer dezentralen Energieproduktion zu arbeiten, was aber nicht heisst, dass das belohnt wird. Es zählt nur das, was der Gesetzgeber zulässt und was dank der Gesetze Geld bringt.
> 
> Deutschland ist ein Stromexporteur. Ein Grossteil der AKWs werden für den Export zum Geldmachen gebraucht.  Es gibt also schon die Freiheit, sich  von so manchem AKW zu trennen.


Zum Subventionieren, also ein "Großer" Konzern, dazu dürfen Steuergelder "Versaubeutelt" werden? Diese AKW Betreiber kümmern sich kostentechnisch noch nichteinmal um die Entsorgung. Das geht aus den Steuergelder raus. Ein Voltaikanlagen- Betreiber ist ein Kleinunternehmer. Soll der, nur weil ein Privatman aus seiner Investition keinen Gewinn ziehen dürfen? AKW´s werden ja auch durch die Bezahlung von Entsorgung und Imensen Abschreibungen, die wohl nie wirkich dahin gehen, wo sie hin gehören, Subventioniert.

Der Strom wird NICHT durch die erneuerbaren Energien teurer, sondern durch Aktienkurse. Gerade DIE Konzerne, die sich über z.B. Großanlagen auf freiem Felde beschweren, rühmen sich kurz vorher, das sie da an der Planung evtl. Kosten mit beteiligt waren. Entstanden in Zusammenarbeit mit.......

Exportieren ist doch gut. Umliegende europäische Länder kaufen den Strom zu den Preisen, wie sie ihn selber Produzieren müßten, haben aber keine Entsorgung und auch keine kosten durch die deutsche Gründlichkeit und den höheren Sicherheitsstand. Cattenom liegt direkt an der deutschen Grenze in Frankreich (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernkraftwerk_Cattenom). Dieses AKW soll nach hören sagen die letzten Jahre inoffiziell sogar 700! Störfälle gehabt haben, und ist auch nichtmehr der jüngste "strahlende Kammerrad" in Europa. Steht nicht in Deutschland, aber bei überwiegend Westwind, haben wir bei einem schwereren Unfall trotzdem den ganzen Dreck hier. Soviel zu das die Reaktoren hauptsächlich für Stromverkauf ins Ausland sind.

Auch wurde in den 80ger Jahren bereits Entschwefelungsanlagen für Kohlekraftwerke entwickelt, die aber wohl leider NICHT kommerziell genutzt und verkauft werden durften. Mittlerweile kaufen wir warscheinlich, die Entwicklung aus Deutschland, teuer zu. Ach ja, jedem ist klar, das CO2 ein Standartprodukt einer Verbrennung ist, un mit sehr großer Warscheinlichkeit, wenn die Pflanzen/Tropenwälder/usw., was CO2 "einathmet" NICHT das Umweltgift Nr.1 ist?
Ansonsten müßte auch gleich nicht geheult werden, wenn die Geburtenrate zurück geht. Jedes Säugetier erzeugt CO2 beim Ausathmen.
Dadurch wäre allein in Betracht der genehmigten Neubauten von Kohlekraftwerken, auch gleichzeitig eine Forderung nach Abschaltung mehr als Rechtens...
Zurück zu AKW. Solange weiterhin die Lobby von Öl, Kohle, Gas, Uran die Möglichkeit hat, entwicklungen der alternativen Energien zu Blockieren, solange sollten den rohstoffen zu Liebe wohl die AKW´s mit entsprechenden EINGEHALTENEN Sicherheitsvorschriften und Wartungen vorerst bestehen bleiben. Aber nebenbei sollten Biogasanlagen mit BHKW´s ausgerüstet werden, weil wenn schon Gas produziert wird, aber erstmal Abgefackelt wegen den Zukauflizensen, dann ließe sich anstelle der Abfackelung auch gleich mal Wärme und Strom aus "Scheiße" gewinnen. Da werden utner anderem auch Angebaute Lebensmittel wie bei E10 für Energie verheizt.

Habe fertig.. Spieler wie Flasche leer...


----------



## IBFS (24 März 2011)

nade schrieb:


> Der Strom wird NICHT durch die erneuerbaren Energien teurer, sondern durch Aktienkurse.



...und durch die FAKE-Organisation  LEIPZIGER STROMBÖRSE - eine MAFIA ORGANISATION zum Maximieren der Profite.

Frank


----------



## nade (24 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...und durch die FAKE-Organisation  LEIPZIGER STROMBÖRSE - eine MAFIA ORGANISATION zum Maximieren der Profite.
> 
> Frank



<-- um mal keine Namen zu Nennen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 April 2011)

Nachdem ja jetzt die reißerische (Bild??-)Berichterstattung abgeklungen ist und nun (mehr oder weniger) die Tatsachen, wenn auch manchmal scheibchenweise, ans Licht kommen, würde mich interessieren, ob jemand sein Verhalten oder seine Einstellung auf Grund des Vorfalls geändert hat. 
Wie bewertet ihr den Schwenk in der Politik? Wie realistisch schätzt ihr das Ganze ein?
Dies soll jetzt keine "ohne Atomkraft geht nichts" contra "mit Atomkraft geht alles kaputt"-Diskussion werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2011)

Ich bin immer noch gegen die Atomkraft, weil ein solches Kraftwerk einfach
nicht sicher sein kann. Es muß ja nicht gerade ein Flugzeug reinfallen oder
ein Erdbeben zur Katastropfe führen, hat es in Tschernobyl ja auch nicht.
Auch wenn wir so einen angeblichen hohen Standard haben, wer sagt den
das hier nicht auch mal ein Trottel auf der Schaltwarte sitzt und ein bis
zwei falsche Knöpfe drückt oder ein Schlosser, aus versehen mal einen 
36 Schlüssel in eine Sensiblen Bereich fallen lässt. Es Arbeiten überall nur
Menschen und die machen nun einmal Fehler.


----------



## Exmexx (13 April 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NshEjLVGiy4

ab 05:35

triffst ganz gut


----------



## Perfektionist (13 April 2011)

Ich hab meine Einstellung nicht geändert. Das Kreuzchen, das ich neulich gemacht habe, habe ich schon immer an dieser Stelle gemacht. Und auch nie versäumt, es dort zu machen. Ich hätte bestenfalls einen grünen Stift mitbringen können, um meine Meinung zur Atomkraft noch deutlicher zu unterstreichen.

Auf den Schwenk der Politik warte ich noch - im Moment sieht es ja mehr nach Aktionismus aus.

Nunja, die nun zwei bekanntesten Atomruinen werden der Menschheit länger erhalten bleiben, als dies bisher für die Pyramiden von Gizeh der Fall war. Ich wünsche den folgenden Generationen viel Spass damit. Und wie oft der andere Atomschrott noch wieder ausgebuddelt wird? Da will der Mensch auf den Mond und scheisst sich derweil den Meeresgrund mit Atommüll voll...

homo sapiens, nennt sich dieses Tier, glaube ich, selbst.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 April 2011)

Ich bin weiterhin PRO-Atom und für einen behutsamen Ausstieg. Was nützt es wenn wir unsere Atommeiler abschalten und uns die Franzosen und viel schlimmer die Tschechen und später die Polen mit Atomstrom beliefern. Da vertraue ich unseren Meilern schon ein wenig mehr. 
Mich kotzt schon die Abhängigkeit von Russland beim Gas an. Vom Oel mal gar nicht zu sprechen.

Problem ist doch das da gewissen Leute (Parteien) - gegen Atom, gegen neue Kohlekraftwerke, gehen neue Stromtrassen, gegen Windparks im Meer und an Land sind. Hab ich was vergessen ?

Bei denen kommt der Strom ja auch aus der Steckdose


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 April 2011)

Hallo,

ich finde den ursprünglichen Atomausstieg eine guten Plan.

Die AKWs sofort abschalten macht keinen Sinn, siehe Dr. M und 
Lipperlandstern.

Aber den Ausstieg vom Ausstieg habe ich nie verstanden. Ich 
habe erwartet, dass unsere fortschrittliche Regierung für eine
europaweiten geordneten Ausstieg arbeitet - mit entsprechender
Nutzung der erneuerbaren Energien.

Allerdings halte ich dort auch einige Korrekturen für sinnvoll. 

Warum darf das Gas der Biogassanlagen auf der grünen Wiese
verstromt werden, ohne dass die Abwärme genutzt wird?

Warum darf in Anlagen mit 10 und mehr Wohnungen Gas oder 
Öl alleine für warmes Wasser verheizt werden? Warum sind 
dort keine BHKWs, die Strom erzeugen und mit der Abwärme 
heizen?

Allein durch die effiziente Nutzung der sowieso benötigten 
Energie könnte man das eine oder andere AKW abschalten.

Weiter sollte durch eine flexible Preisgestaltung die Spitzenlast
gesenkt werden. Spülmaschine oder Waschmaschine füllen 
und der Stromversorger schickt der Kiste ein Signal, sobald 
der gewählte günstige Tarif verfügbar ist.


----------

